# New user here



## BigDekka (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi all,
I've been looking at the forum for a couple of weeks now and it seems to be the place to be for everything TT.
Glad to be part of your community.

Mk2 1.8 TFSI


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

